

United's and Orbitz's complaint against skiplagged.com [pdf] - otoolep
http://web.mit.edu/mherdeg/Public/14-cv-09214/1-complaint.pdf

======
otoolep
Pretty interesting as it goes into some high-level details on how skiplagged
works.

The plaintiff's justification for suing strikes me as pretty disingenuous
though (page 9 onwards).

" The unauthorized use of this content by United’s competitors not only
disadvantages United in the marketplace, but also discourages future
investments in new fare and scheduling models."

Sure.

